# Porter Cable PSH1 Excells at spraying Lacquer



## richgreer

Thank you for the review. Whenever I think about spray guns I wonder how easy they are to clean up after use. Can you comment on that?


----------



## TLE

I've been spraying water based polyurethane cut to 1 water 2 varnish. It sprays beautifully and levels like magic. Clean-up is a thorough rinse of the parts under the hot water tap. My water is soft but I give it a little dry-off anyway.

Tim


----------



## pintodeluxe

Rich,
I have always found quart sprayers easier to clean than large airless units. The finish on this gun is chrome, so it wipes down easily with a rag dampened with lacquer thinner. Remove the front nozzel and soak it in a little lacquer thinner while you clean the rest of the gun. This is very important to keep the small atomization holes clear of lacquer. Squeeze the trigger as you remove the needle, and give it a wipedown. Remove the fluid control needle and wipe it down. Put 2 oz. lacquer thinner in the gun and spray it into a garbage can. Turn the gun upside down once in a while to clear the vent hole in the top of the cup. The manufacturer recommends a drop or two of mineral oil on the main needle to keep the trigger working smoothly. I have found that helpful too. All in all it takes 5 minutes. My dad is a contractor, and he is always interested how I get such a smooth finish. A brush just can't compare to a good sprayer.


----------



## richgreer

Thanx


----------



## grub32

Thanks the review…I have been wanting to upgrade from a harbor freight for a while…this seems like a reasonable option. What type of lacquer are you using?

Grub


----------



## pintodeluxe

Grub-
I use Miller pre-catatyzed lacquer thinned 20% with lacquer thinner. It works great and dries within 20 minutes.


----------



## BlairH

What kind of compressor are you using with this? I've always wanted to try a spray system but was worried I would have to upgrade my compressor which is only a 3 gallon Campbell Hausfeld.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Blair-
I use a 20 gallon two horse speedaire that I have had for 20 years, and it works great. Air usage varies by the tool - nail guns use very little air volume, sprayers and wrenches use modearte, and sandblasters use a lot of air. Your compressor may be okay for small projects, but you will have to wait for it to build pressure on large projects.


----------

